# Help choosing motherboard and features



## michael (May 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Which board is best among below ?
Asus Maxumus V Formula Or Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE 

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Jack1n (May 4, 2013)

Unless you need the WiFi i would say the formula but honestly you can get cheaper boards that will perform pretty much the same.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2013)

and you would use it for? I agree with the guy above, make sure you are gonna use everything in the mobo(OC, Wifi, Dual GPU, etc) or else its a waste of money


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Unless you need the WiFi, I would say the formula



Formula has WiFi/Blutooth on add-in card.









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Formula-ThunderFX/5.html


ASUS intends ROG platform for gamers/OC'ers. The P-series are mainstream products, and do not offer the same OC features, like ram timing stuff, additional voltages options, fan controls, etc. that are found on the ROG boards. They(the p-series boards) are more intended for non-OC, but can OC fairly well too.


----------



## drdeathx (May 4, 2013)

Maximus is better but to get off subject, The Maximus is overpriced and not needed unless your a hardcore overclocker. All Z77 boards CPU performance are essentially the same. If your not a hardcore overclocker, there are plenty of Z77 boards that may fit your needs such as the MSI Z77 GD65. it will overclock within 100MHz of the Maximus on water and the same on air seeing Ivy chips run hot. The GD65 retails for $160 US and is one of the Z77 best bang for the buck. The 8* series IMO are also overpriced with really no gains over the GD65. USB 3.0 speeds may be a tad faster but that's about it. You will not notice any particular advantages in performance on a day to day basis with the GD 65. gigabyte also makes some great mainstream Z77 boards as does ASRock at a lower price that overclock great.

The maximus' advantage like I said is a potential max overclock on water of about 100MHz and that is NOT guaranteed but if your doing sub zero overclocking, the Maximus has great Power Phase and a very in depth bios for sub zero and for Ram adjustments but seriously, there is not a noticable performance gain in memory overclocking anyhow. The GD65 will certainly get high end ram to 2400MHz.


----------



## Jack1n (May 4, 2013)

The G65 is a good alternative in addition to boards such as the asrock extreme 4 and the gigabyte UD4H.


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Formula has WiFi/Blutooth on add-in card.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Formula-ThunderFX/images/wifi_top.jpg
> ...


well said....


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

Does this onboard wifi really stream HD videos to your mobiles and Tablets smoothly?
Has anyone tried it?

What about this Bluetooth 4.0 function,does it mean that we can just right and send any file from our PC to Bluetooth enabled Mobile?


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Does this onboard wifi really stream HD videos to your mobiles and Tablets smoothly?
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> What about this Bluetooth 4.0 function,does it mean that we can just right and send any file from our PC to Bluetooth enabled Mobile?



WiFi:

I gamed on it with no problems. Really, it's true use is as you say, to allow the board to act as an access point, and I think both boards include software exactly for this. I could check with the formula, I do have one sitting on my shelf, but the P-series is not a product line that ASUS sent me for Z77, so I am not familiar directly with those products. I have no tried streaming video to devices as my network is already built to do so, and provides that function via my DVR, but only in 720p. I did stream 1080p flash videos to the ASUS Maximus V formula using that Wifi card in that picture, but not from it to other devices.


Bluetooth isn't something I use. Ease of use is not good enough yet for the desktop environment unless you are talking about keyboards and mice. My only experience with Bluetooth phone stuff required software which I did not like.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

cadaveca now when u talk about the Wifi is the card a Intel or what is it?

i forgot to check and i am too lazy to open the box again


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

I think I should go for V Formula


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> I think I should go for V Formula



the formula is a nice board, with a fine build-in audio even it's a Realtek chip.


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> the formula is a nice board, with a fine build-in audio even it's a Realtek chip.



Who produces better sound V gene or V formula ?


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> cadaveca now when u talk about the Wifi is the card a Intel or what is it?



If the wi-fi module is the same one as the one that came with my P9X79 Deluxe, it's an Atheros based wi-fi card. Works out of the box in Ubuntu as well. My machine says it is an Atheros AR9002WB-1NG.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Who produces better sound V gene or V formula ?



the V Gene uses a Realtek ALC892 and V Formula uses a Realtek ALC898 chip if i am not wrong ^^;



Aquinus said:


> If the wi-fi module is the same one as the one that came with my P9X79 Deluxe, it's an Atheros based wi-fi card. Works out of the box in Ubuntu as well. My machine says it is an Atheros AR9002WB-1NG.



hmm i would personally change that out with a Intel, bcs they r just better


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm i would personally change that out with a Intel, bcs they r just better



If that much bandwidth makes a difference, than you can keep arguing that Ethernet is better and if speed is truly important you wouldn't be using wi-fi to begin with.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> If that much bandwidth makes a difference, than you can keep arguing that Ethernet is better and if speed is truly important you wouldn't be using wi-fi to begin with.



Intel is just using less cpu and memory then other brands and gives a better connection overall that has been proven before, but yes i am using wire, would be a shame not to on a 30/30mbit connection


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

Is V Formula ThunderFX is really worth buying it over V Formula ?
What else ThunderFx provides extra over V Formula?
How much extra do I have to pay for ThunderFX?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Is V Formula ThunderFX is really worth buying it over V Formula ?
> What else ThunderFx provides extra over V Formula?
> How much extra do I have to pay for ThunderFX?



maybe this quote will help u michael:



cadaveca said:


> ThunderFX box is good, but lacks volume, IMHO. BEing USB powered, I'm not surprised about that, though.



cadaveca told me that some days ago, but why not if u don't think onboard is enough buy a dedicated audio card?


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe this quote will help u michael:
> 
> 
> 
> cadaveca told me that some days ago, but why not if u don't think onboard is enough buy a dedicated audio card?





Yes, I am gonna buy sound card, But what is this IMHO mean ? And what do you really mean by "lacks Volume", not Clear, or less Volume ?


----------



## MT Alex (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> But what is this IMHO mean ?



In My Humble Opinion
or
In My Honest Opinion


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2013)

I'm Not Exactly Sure It Was Necessary To Make Another Thread On Motherboards.


----------



## michael (May 4, 2013)

Yes, Actually I have many queries, so had opened 2 threads.

After watching many videos from youtube and all your opinions from this site, I have decided to buy Asus Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX. for my i7 3770k

I have few questions though:-

1.Can I use Corsair RAM 2400MHZ right from the start without doing any overclocking?

2. I think i7 3770k with V Formula will easily carry around 10 Virtual Sytems with 32Gb Ram, is Overclocking also helps in running Virtual Machines more smoothly?

3. is 750W PSU enough or 850W ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Yes, Actually I have many queries, so had opened 2 threads.
> 
> After watching many videos from youtube and all your opinions from this site, I have decided to buy Asus Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX. for my i7 3770k
> 
> ...



You opened two threads, one got closed, because they talk about the same things. I don't get what you mean many queries. All your questions can be answered in one thread, as they are pertain to motherboards.

The 2400mhz memory will not run at that speed right away. Its not plug in and play. 3770k/ Ivy Bridge memory controller native/default memory speed is 1600mhz. You are going to have to "Overclock" that to run 2400. You can also try the XMP Profiles to set it for you, but that wont work sometimes. Overclocking the CPU will make the VMs run just a they would on a normal system, it wont allow you to run more VMs. VMs need the resources. 750w would be fine. even a 650w would be.


----------



## michael (May 5, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You opened two threads, one got closed, because they talk about the same things. I don't get what you mean many queries. All your questions can be answered in one thread, as they are pertain to motherboards.
> 
> The 2400mhz memory will not run at that speed right away. Its not plug in and play. 3770k/ Ivy Bridge memory controller native/default memory speed is 1600mhz. You are going to have to "Overclock" that to run 2400. You can also try the XMP Profiles to set it for you, but that wont work sometimes. Overclocking the CPU will make the VMs run just a they would on a normal system, it wont allow you to run more VMs. VMs need the resources. 750w would be fine. even a 650w would be.



Well Said........
I just like you all guys. you are all talented people out here.


----------



## michael (May 5, 2013)

I might just buy Extreme motherboard if I have to pay only $100 than that of V Formula/Thunderfx.
As Extreme also  do support Intel® HD Graphics, InTru™ 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology, Insider™
and only thing extreme MB misses is Sound Card for which I will my one of High End Asus Xonar.

By the way which Xeon processor can carry 20 VMs. would someone please comment on this, the name of processor?

Thanks,


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

michael said:


> I might just buy Extreme motherboard if I have to pay only $100 than that of V Formula/Thunderfx.
> As Extreme also  do support Intel® HD Graphics, InTru™ 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology, Insider™
> and only thing extreme MB misses is Sound Card for which I will my one of High End Asus Xonar.
> 
> ...



the ThunderFX version about 35USD more expensive then the Extreme in my country.

but why not buy LGA2011 with Xeon processor if u wanna run VM?


----------



## michael (May 5, 2013)

Guys,

I just came across Intel Xeon E3-1245 V2 processor which also has all i7 3770k features, mote over it also has integrated graphics and Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d).

Does anyone know more about this Xeon Processor ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 5, 2013)

michael said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came across Intel Xeon E3-1245 V2 processor which also has all i7 3770k features, mote over it also has integrated graphics and Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d).
> 
> Does anyone know more about this Xeon Processor ?



Nope, But You Can Simply Research It A Bit If You Go To Intel Website


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

What is  difference between
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)
Key Features of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) 
240-pin Configuration
10-10-10-27 CAS Latency
DIMM Memory Module
DDR3 1600/PC3 12800
1 x 8 GB DRAM Structure
http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-ven...18f48&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=ram

AND

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10R)
Key Features of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10R) 
DIMM Memory Module
2 x 8 GB DRAM Structure
DDR3-1600/PC3-12800
240-pin Configuration
1.5 V Specified Voltage
10-11-10-30 CAS Latency
Dual Channel Memory Configuration
http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-ven...8f48&srno=t_17&otracker=from-search&query=ram


Can these both RAM type support i7 3770k and Asus Maximus V Formula Motherbord?
Please suggest me which one to buy?
Whose latency is better?
Please guide...


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

1 x 8gb

2 x 8gb (looser timings due to one more stick)

Difference is obvious? They're the same thing.


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> 1 x 8gb
> 
> 2 x 8gb (looser timings due to one more stick)
> 
> Difference is obvious? They're the same thing.



What ??
Then why CAs Latency is different ?


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2013)

michael said:


> What ??
> Then why CAs Latency is different ?



Different quality of memory IC, or even completely different IC itself.

Probably completely different sticks


C10R at the end is hints that that kit is kind of designed to overclock. All the red vengeance kis should offer some clocking that the black/white/blue ones do not. Note that the new 3000 MHz sticks from Corsair are Red Vengeance sticks...red = overclocking.


Differences between those sticks, when run at XMP settings, will be pretty similar.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Different quality of memory IC, or even completely different IC itself.
> 
> Probably completely different sticks
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. It's possible the cas latency is a little lower due to it being a single stick and less load on the IMC. I'd like to see a 2 stick set of that red stuff to know for sure.

*Found a 16gb kit (2 sticks) of the red stuff and timings are a bit lower, so yeah possible different IC's. 

Either way, don't just buy a single stick.


----------



## michael (May 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Different quality of memory IC, or even completely different IC itself.
> 
> Probably completely different sticks
> 
> ...



thanks.


----------



## michael (May 13, 2013)

I will buy Red one 16 GB for my i7 3770k and Formula V ThundeerFX.


----------



## michael (May 14, 2013)

I am going to buy 
Samsung 840 Series 250 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7TD250BW) than 
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB SSD

I don't see there is noticeable difference in speed among these two drives.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2013)

the pro is much faster, especially in write speeds. also has MLC nand rather then TLC.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

michael said:


> I am going to buy
> Samsung 840 Series 250 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7TD250BW) than
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB SSD
> 
> I don't see there is noticeable difference in speed among these two drives.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> the pro is much faster, especially in write speeds. also has MLC nand rather then TLC.



All depends on if you want a drive for your O/S or something to store games, etc. on.


----------



## michael (May 16, 2013)

Guys,
I have one question please answer me,
Suppose If I have installed one of the best (dual band) Advanced Wireless N PCI Adapter , then will I be able to stream HD 1080P videos from my CPU to my (Samasung Galaxy Note) mobile wirelessly WITHOUT INTERNET CONNETION ? or it depends on how much MBPS internet speed I have?
I am really don't know about this.

Will this card help me achieve this "TP-Link 300Mbps Advanced Wireless N PCI Adapter [TL-WN951N]"


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Netw...ss+N+PCI+Adapter+[TL-WN951N]+?productId=44408

Would you please suggest me any other better card than this?

Please please advise me.


----------



## michael (May 17, 2013)

No one replying......?


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2013)

If both pc and mobile are connected to your home router wirelessly, then yeah, i dont see why not.


----------



## michael (May 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If both pc and mobile are connected to your home router wirelessly, then yeah, i dont see why not.



that means I would require internet to stream 

But then how come Segate satellite 500Gb stream HD videos to mobiles and tabs?:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2013)

michael said:


> Guys,
> I have one question please answer me,
> Suppose If I have installed one of the best (dual band) Advanced Wireless N PCI Adapter , then will I be able to stream HD 1080P videos from my CPU to my (Samasung Galaxy Note) mobile wirelessly WITHOUT INTERNET CONNETION ? or it depends on how much MBPS internet speed I have?
> I am really don't know about this.
> ...



Wireless n standard has enough bandwidth for that so it should work fine, mine works ok but I can't actually remember the highest quality ive watched.


----------



## michael (May 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Wireless n standard has enough bandwidth for that so it should work fine, mine works ok but I can't actually remember the highest quality ive watched.



Ok, but thats why I have asked particularly about 1080P, i dont wanna watch 480p  or 580p videos.

so my question still remains can we stream 1080p video without internet connection in home from PC to Mobile/tablets ??

what is best cpu fan speed controller device  which i can put in drive rack ? please name some


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2013)

michael said:


> what is best cpu fan speed controller device  which i can put in drive rack ? please name some



there is not a single best fan controller. just search for a few that function how you want with enough Watts per channel to control your fans. Lamptron controllers are solid.


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Please tell me which board has best Audio Vgene or V formula, I am reading in some review that V gene has better sound output than V formula.


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please tell me which board has best Audio Vgene or V formula, I am reading in some review that V gene has better sound output than V formula.



Don't choose the board based on audio. If you really care that much you should get a separate audio card anyways. The Gene is a micro-atx board, so it's small. The Formula is a full ATX board with more expansion opportunities. I would personally go with the Formula and if the audio bothers you, then upgrade. The difference between the two shouldn't be a deciding factor on which motherboard you want to get.

Also according to your picture they both have the same thing, so are you really asking a question? 
Choose the smaller one if you need a small board, or the Formula if you need a big board. Done.


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Don't choose the board based on audio. If you really care that much you should get a separate audio card anyways. The Gene is a micro-atx board, so it's small. The Formula is a full ATX board with more expansion opportunities. I would personally go with the Formula and if the audio bothers you, then upgrade. The difference between the two shouldn't be a deciding factor on which motherboard you want to get.
> 
> Also according to your picture they both have the same thing, so are you really asking a question?
> Choose the smaller one if you need a small board, or the Formula if you need a big board. Done.


Thanks a lot for your replies , I am really gaining a whole lot of information from you guys.
Yes there is difference in V gene it has Creative sound software.

But Yes I agree that separate sound card is better.


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

My other question is:-
I am going to buy Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7PD256BW), so should I buy another say 60GB mstat drive for caching SSD,
First of all, will 60GB msata drive work as cache memory to my 256 GB SSD ?


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

My other question is:- 
What is difference between a board having two on board Gigabit LAN ports and a motherboard having one Gigabit LAN port and one PCI connected LAN port??:


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2013)

michael said:


> My other question is:-
> What is difference between a board having two on board Gigabit LAN ports and a motherboard having one Gigabit LAN port and one PCI connected LAN port??:



Gigabit Ethernet will saturate the PCI bus, you most likely won't see more than 45MB/s off the PCI bus if that's the only device on it. When you have a board with dual LAN integrated, it's usually connected to the board using PCI-E, so with a good controller you should be able to realize almost 130-140MB/s with a good switch.

There is no con to having two ports on the motherboard (with the exception that it adds another component to the motherboard, which isn't exactly a con.) It's just as good as using a PCI-E 1x gigabit card with a board that only has 1 port built-in.

Personally I would opt for two integrated ports so I could keep expansion possibilities open. Versus PCI, it's a no brainer, but versus PCI-E it is up to you. More often than not, people don't need two ports though unless you're planning on making a bridge, running a gateway, or doing some development between two networks locally both with access to the internet on different IPs (I did this at work once when I tested our SAML 2.0 IDP at work that I wrote before we rolled it out for everyone.)


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Gigabit Ethernet will saturate the PCI bus, you most likely won't see more than 45MB/s off the PCI bus if that's the only device on it. When you have a board with dual LAN integrated, it's usually connected to the board using PCI-E, so with a good controller you should be able to realize almost 130-140MB/s with a good switch.
> 
> There is no con to having two ports on the motherboard (with the exception that it adds another component to the motherboard, which isn't exactly a con.) It's just as good as using a PCI-E 1x gigabit card with a board that only has 1 port built-in.
> 
> Personally I would opt for two integrated ports so I could keep expansion possibilities open. Versus PCI, it's a no brainer, but versus PCI-E it is up to you. More often than not, people don't need two ports though unless you're planning on making a bridge, running a gateway, or doing some development between two networks locally both with access to the internet on different IPs (I did this at work once when I tested our SAML 2.0 IDP at work that I wrote before we rolled it out for everyone.)




informative really.

Ohh then should I gor for Asrock  Z77 Extreme9
All-Powerful Z77 Motherboard! Provides 4-Way SLI, 12 Ports of USB3.0 and 2T2R WiFi

as none of Asus Maximus V Series has dual LAN PORT?

whose better among this two ? please reply guys.

Hello you all wonderful people,

I do thanks for updating my knowledge.

So after doing a lot out of reading and surfing and youtubing, I have made my decision, so my motherboard would be:-

```
GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7
```

I guess it is better than all the Z77 motherboards in market currently.
It has dual Gigabite LAN port as well.

BUT JUST TELL ME ONE THING:-
Does GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 supports Intel HD Graphics, InTru 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology??

Would you please forward me to the link where it says this thing that it supports it.

many likings to you all.
Please reply


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2013)

michael said:


> Hello you all wonderful people,
> 
> I do thanks for updating my knowledge.
> 
> ...



Yes, this information is readily available on the product page. Enjoy your new motherboard.


----------



## michael (May 19, 2013)

Ohh nooo, What is this ?
Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard has some of the best future as Intel Widi/Intel wifi

so my new query is what difference between Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard having Intel wifi onboard and GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 having wifi ???

I really want to know this?



unfortunately Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI supports  Intel H77 Express chipset.

Does it mean that Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard will stream 1080P HD videos from PC to Mobile/Tablets/LED TVs wirelessly so smoothly than GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 ?

Does any other board has this intel wifi functionality?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2013)

michael said:


> Ohh nooo, What is this ?
> Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard has some of the best future as Intel Widi/Intel wifi
> 
> so my new query is what difference between Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard having Intel wifi onboard and GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 having wifi ???
> ...



If you don't plan on doing overclocking and tweaking theres not much of a reason to get a board with the z77 chipset. Honestly for what you want to do, the UP7 is so overkill, you wont use half of features it has. Just get the H77 Wifi board if you need wi fi features.

All together, what is your overall goal in this system? Do you have any parts for it yet, or are you still figuring that out?

EDIT: Also that Gigabyte WIFI board may not be what you want, as it is a mini ITX board, doesn't have much expansion options for the future. Just buy any board that supports your CPU you want to get, and has the ability to do wifi either from integrated on board solution or provided expansion card.


----------



## michael (May 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If you don't plan on doing overclocking and tweaking theres not much of a reason to get a board with the z77 chipset. Honestly for what you want to do, the UP7 is so overkill, you wont use half of features it has. Just get the H77 Wifi board if you need wi fi features.
> 
> All together, what is your overall goal in this system? Do you have any parts for it yet, or are you still figuring that out?
> 
> EDIT: Also that Gigabyte WIFI board may not be what you want, as it is a mini ITX board, doesn't have much expansion options for the future. Just buy any board that supports your CPU you want to get, and has the ability to do wifi either from integrated on board solution or provided expansion card.


Yes, my aim is to buy motherboard on which I can connect:
1.A TV Tuner card
2.Asus Xonar Sound Card
3. Graphics card
4.and the one which has on board wifi and 
5.dual Gigabit LAN port

but I can see that UD7 has only two PCI-e slot , out of which one would be used for wifi card. even extreme doesnot have two pci-e slot

YES I AM SERIOUS ABOUT BUILDING MY RIG, TILL NOW I HAVE purchased only Antec lanboy air cabinet yellow one,

Is there any board which can satisfy all my above 5 needs?


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2013)

Any reason for needing the dual LAN port? One thing I make sure of is that whatever motherboard I buy it has to have an Intel NIC on it. They just work.

Also, are the sound card and TV tuner cards you have/are getting PCI-E?

If you have no reason to have a dual LAN port, get the Maximus V Formula. It has all the PCI-E slots you need, Intel NIC, and it has it's own miniPCI-e WiFi card. It also has some of the best onboard sound I've ever used.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Any reason for needing the dual LAN port? One thing I make sure of is that whatever motherboard I buy it has to have an Intel NIC on it. They just work.
> 
> Also, are the sound card and TV tuner cards you have/are getting PCI-E?
> 
> If you have no reason to have a dual LAN port, get the Maximus V Formula. It has all the PCI-E slots you need, Intel NIC, and it has it's own miniPCI-e WiFi card. It also has some of the best onboard sound I've ever used.



if he is running vm it is good to have 2 nics. second one only for the guests. where the first is for the main host rig. depends on how many vm you run at one time though.


----------



## michael (May 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Any reason for needing the dual LAN port? One thing I make sure of is that whatever motherboard I buy it has to have an Intel NIC on it. They just work.
> 
> Also, are the sound card and TV tuner cards you have/are getting PCI-E?
> 
> If you have no reason to have a dual LAN port, get the Maximus V Formula. It has all the PCI-E slots you need, Intel NIC, and it has it's own miniPCI-e WiFi card. It also has some of the best onboard sound I've ever used.


thanks best info , I just read it. yes I need 2 LAN port for VMs.

But you all just tell me one THING that WHY CANT A SINGLE MOTHERBOARD HAS-
-ON BOARD SOUND AS ASUS
-3 PCI-E SLOTS
-4 PCI SLOTS 
-ONBOARD WIFI
-MSTATA DRIVE
-DUAL GIGABITE LAN PORT
all on  same motherboard.

ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe Motherboard
What you people this about this board ? does it have mstata port?

please reply



MxPhenom 216 said:


> if he is running vm it is good to have 2 nics. second one only for the guests. where the first is for the main host rig. depends on how many vm you run at one time though.


yeah please reply on  my latest question about asus deluxe


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

Instead of tripe posting and bumping your thread repeatedly before the 24 hour mark. Use the edit button.

Looking at the board, looks like it does not have a mSATA port. Why do you need one?

mSATA ports are typically used in laptops, to use the very small SSDs. I do not think desktop motherboards have them. 

And if you are wondering if the deluxe as eSATA ports. There are 2 at the back I/O









michael said:


> thanks best info , I just read it. yes I need 2 LAN port for VMs.
> 
> But you all just tell me one THING that WHY CANT A SINGLE MOTHERBOARD HAS-
> -ON BOARD SOUND AS ASUS
> ...



And to answer this. That is too much to fit on a single motherboard. PCI slots are being phased out, since that is a very old interface. More and more boards will release with maybe 1 PCI slot, and more then likely none, and will only have PCIe x16 and x1 slots, maybe an x4 slot thrown in there. But you can run a PCIe x1 expansion card in a PCIe x16 slot anyways so.


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> if he is running vm it is good to have 2 nics. second one only for the guests. where the first is for the main host rig. depends on how many vm you run at one time though.



Not really, it depends on how much bandwidth each VM uses, because if they're not doing a whole lot with anything other than the internet or with each other, you should be fine with bridging the one connection. If you're going to be accessing VMs from the host or between other VMs, you want to use a virtual host-only network instead.

The use cases for needing two Ethernet ports are pretty specific and running VMs alone is no reason to need two Ethernet ports imho. Even at work we have a server is 32Gb of ram that is packed full of VMs and it only needs one Ethernet port to work well.

The only other time I've needed two Ethernet ports for anything other than connection bridging or for a gateway was to give myself a different external IP as the local network but allowing me to stay on the local network. (One adapter directly outside with one IP address, plus the second adapter for access to the servers internally.)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not really, it depends on how much bandwidth each VM uses, because if they're not doing a whole lot with anything other than the internet or with each other, you should be fine with bridging the one connection. If you're going to be accessing VMs from the host or between other VMs, you want to use a virtual host-only network instead.
> 
> The use cases for needing two Ethernet ports are pretty specific and running VMs alone is no reason to need two Ethernet ports imho. Even at work we have a server is 32Gb of ram that is packed full of VMs and it only needs one Ethernet port to work well.
> 
> The only other time I've needed two Ethernet ports for anything other than connection bridging or for a gateway was to give myself a different external IP as the local network but allowing me to stay on the local network. (One adapter directly outside with one IP address, plus the second adapter for access to the servers internally.)



You are probably right.


----------



## michael (May 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not really, it depends on how much bandwidth each VM uses, because if they're not doing a whole lot with anything other than the internet or with each other, you should be fine with bridging the one connection. If you're going to be accessing VMs from the host or between other VMs, you want to use a virtual host-only network instead.
> 
> The use cases for needing two Ethernet ports are pretty specific and running VMs alone is no reason to need two Ethernet ports imho. Even at work we have a server is 32Gb of ram that is packed full of VMs and it only needs one Ethernet port to work well.
> 
> The only other time I've needed two Ethernet ports for anything other than connection bridging or for a gateway was to give myself a different external IP as the local network but allowing me to stay on the local network. (One adapter directly outside with one IP address, plus the second adapter for access to the servers internally.)




I really thank all you guys,
You are enhancing my knowledge.
So after doing all research, even I had decided to buy Gigabyte Z77X -UP7 but as it has only 2 PCI-E slot X1 so I am going back to Asus V Formula It has 3 PCI -E slot.

I want to make my this PC really an Entertainment PC as well as the one which can run atleast 8 VMs parallelly.
I am going to install  
-Asus Xonar sound card
-HD Tv tuner card
-Graphic card 
at all at same time.

I have some question , I REALLY NED THEIR ANSWERS:-
-Can you install Intel Gigabit LAN card through one of my PCI slot? (because I need two LAN ports on my machine)Can it be as faster as that of onboard of V formula ?

-Is it like Sound card or Tv Tuner card installed on PCI-E slot will perform much better than that of installed on PCI slot?(as PCI-E slot transfers data much faster than PCI slot)

Please answer my questions guys, I am waiting for these ones.

Thanks,




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Instead of tripe posting and bumping your thread repeatedly before the 24 hour mark. Use the edit button.
> 
> Looking at the board, looks like it does not have a mSATA port. Why do you need one?
> 
> ...




```
But you can run a PCIe x1 expansion card in a PCIe x16 slot anyways so.
```
Ohh really is it true? I didn't know that. 

and yes one corection not 4 PCI slot but 4  PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2013)

michael said:


> I really thank all you guys,
> You are enhancing my knowledge.
> So after doing all research, even I had decided to buy Gigabyte Z77X -UP7 but as it has only 2 PCI-E slot X1 so I am going back to Asus V Formula It has 3 PCI -E slot.
> 
> ...



PCI is being phased out slowly. Whatever you get, it should be PCI-E. 

Yes you can install another LAN port in a PCI or PCI-E slot and it will be about the same speed as your onboard. Of course, it also depends on how fast your internet is to begin with. I don't see any reason for the Asus Xonar, since you're getting a motherboard with good sound already.


----------



## michael (May 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> PCI is being phased out slowly. Whatever you get, it should be PCI-E.
> 
> Yes you can install another LAN port in a PCI or PCI-E slot and it will be about the same speed as your onboard. Of course, it also depends on how fast your internet is to begin with. I don't see any reason for the Asus Xonar, since you're getting a motherboard with good sound already.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2013)

michael - please stop double and triple posting. Use the Edit, Multi-Quote and Quote features.
Posts merged


----------



## michael (May 21, 2013)

Which mstata drive fit into the combo-wifi kit provided with Asus Maximus V Formula ?
After looking some mstata hard disk, I guess they can't fit into that combo kit.
Please advice.

Please reply

What is this connector used for ?
Can I watch my TV on my PC ?


----------



## mm67 (May 21, 2013)

I have this on Maximus V Formula : OCZ Nocti Series NOC-MSATA-60G  Solid State Drive ...  and this on Maximus V Gene : Intel 310 Series 80GB mSATA mSATA (mini PCIe form ...

Connector is for SPDIF


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2013)

mm67 said:


> I have this on Maximus V Formula : OCZ Nocti Series NOC-MSATA-60G  Solid State Drive ...  and this on Maximus V Gene : Intel 310 Series 80GB mSATA mSATA (mini PCIe form ...
> 
> Connector is for SPDIF



I have the OCZ Nocti 60 GB as well, works great as a boost drive for my 2 TB mechanical that my games sit on. The mSATA plug is SATA 3 Gb/s only, however, so it does have some limits, but I use SATA 3 Gb/s drives for my OSes anyway.


----------



## michael (May 21, 2013)

mm67 said:


> I have this on Maximus V Formula : OCZ Nocti Series NOC-MSATA-60G  Solid State Drive ...  and this on Maximus V Gene : Intel 310 Series 80GB mSATA mSATA (mini PCIe form ...



What is this?


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2013)

Read this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Formula-ThunderFX/1.html

hopefully that'll help you understand the board a bit better.


----------



## michael (May 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Formula-ThunderFX/1.html
> 
> hopefully that'll help you understand the board a bit better.


ohh hoo I got it thanks, actually they did not quote my questionsso I was unable to find out which answer was that.

one question:
http://www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga...UZYG&ref=98fb3e4b-995f-4151-90e2-06530eee4e4c

```

```


```
Will  Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Motherboard  motherboard which has on board fixedone  intel wifi card stream 1080P videos better than any pci-e wifi card or that of onboard Asuscombo wifi card?
```

I am really wanted to buy Gigabyte UP7 , but as it has only 2 PCI-E X1 slots, I had to exclude it from my buying option, as I need to install TV tuner and sound card both at same time however one slot will be used for its wifi card which comes with motherboard.



```
Please tell me one thing, i7 3770k has 8MB cache memory, so if I install 60GB msata SSD (along with 256GB SSD drive and 4TB sata HD),does that mean that my cache memory will then increase to total  60GB+8MB? Ireally want to know this.
```
.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2013)

u don't add the 60gb to the CPU it will be SSD Caching if u use it with a mechanical hdd...

but u can also run Windows 7 or 8 from it if i am not wrong ^^;


----------



## drdeathx (May 21, 2013)

michael said:


> I am really wanted to buy Gigabyte UP7 , but as it has only 2 PCI-E X1 slots, I had to exclude it from my buying option, as I need to install TV tuner and sound card both at same time however one slot will be used for its wifi card which comes with motherboard.



Do you realize the tuner card can be installed in any PCIE slot. I think your making too much of your choice and need to study up on motherboards. The UD7 has everything you would ever want.


----------



## michael (May 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Do you realize the tuner card can be installed in any PCIE slot. I think your making too much of your choice and need to study up on motherboards. The UD7 has everything you would ever want.


Yes, I agree that I might not be knowing most of the things regarding motherboard, but I learned most of the things fro you guys since last two weeks, But I still have many questions.

I have been told in this forum from few guys that and I also read that PCI-E slot is much better than PCI,so I am not looking for TV Tuner card or any Asus Xonar card having PCI connectors. I want only PCI-Express cards.

http://www.flipkart.com/avermedia-a...R9VY&ref=81ee92d6-70a0-4bee-8e66-22014719563d

http://www.flipkart.com/avermedia-d...HAUZ&ref=81ee92d6-70a0-4bee-8e66-22014719563d

And I guess youare talking about gigabyte UP7 and not UD7(it has only one pci-e x1 slot)

Please refer attached image of two Asus Sound card, please tell me which one is better PCI or PCI-E?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

I think he just needs to re-evaluate what he wants for his system, and research everything and buy a motherboard and everything else for what he wants to use it for. He has been all over the place with questions. mSATA, PCI vs PCIe, sound cards, TV Tuners, etc.



michael said:


> Yes, I agree that I might not be knowing most of the things regarding motherboard, but I learned most of the things fro you guys since last two weeks, But I still have many questions.
> 
> I have been told in this forum from few guys that and I also read that PCI-E slot is much better than PCI,so I am not looking for TV Tuner card or any Asus Xonar card having PCI connectors. I want only PCI-Express cards.
> 
> ...



Okay, why do you need a sound card?

Unless you are running really expensive speaker setup or something like that, a sound card is going to gain you Dudley squat. Absolutely nothing. Integrated sound chips on motherboards these days are so good already, dedicated sound cards are becoming history. As long as the motherboard has a Realtek ALC 892 or 898 you don't have much of a reason for sound card. Just a waste of money and slot on the motherboard.


----------



## michael (May 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I think he just needs to re-evaluate what he wants for his system, and research everything and buy a motherboard and everything else for what he wants to use it for. He has been all over the place with questions. mSATA, PCI vs PCIe, sound cards, TV Tuners, etc.



I need two onbord LAn ports, want to connect tv tuner, sound card and if not onboard wifi like Asus then pci-e wifi card connect all three at same time. ans yes mstata ssd connector as well as well, none of MSi board has all this on same board, Gigabyte UP7 coming near to my choice but dont know whether pci asus sound card is better choice for it or not.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

michael said:


> I need two onbord LAn ports, want to connect tv tuner, sound card and if not onboard wifi like Asus then pci-e wifi card connect all three at same time. ans yes mstata ssd connector as well as well, none of MSi board has all this on same board, Gigabyte UP7 coming near to my choice but dont know whether pci asus sound card is better choice for it or not.



And your reason for needing these things is? Like what is this system going to be used for. So far, sounds like you only need virtualization as the main usage, in which case sound card, TV tuner isn't going to do anything for you in that regard, and you don't NEED 2 onboard LAN ports, I was wrong about that. Also why do you want a mSATA? And most motherboards can run these, because they use a standard PCIe interface.


----------



## michael (May 22, 2013)

Hey hi guys,

Thanks for your replies.
So I have finally decided that I would go with Asus Maximus V Formula.

I have few questions :-

1. Should I go with G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB 1600Mhz
OR
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB 1866Mhz RAM ?

yes for 1866Mhz , I need to do OC. Bt Can I run my system for 48 hours continuously at such speed with i7 3770k ?

2.What is the extra advantage I would get if I buy  G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB 1866Mhz RAM ?

3. what the best and silent cooler than Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler ?

Please reply.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

Just get the 1600mhz kit. The jump to 1866 is miniscule, you wont notice a difference in daily usage.

A 3770k can run memory 27/4 at 2400mhz+. Has a lot to do with what motherboard you run though.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2013)

michael said:


> Yes, I agree that I might not be knowing most of the things regarding motherboard, but I learned most of the things fro you guys since last two weeks, But I still have many questions.
> 
> I have been told in this forum from few guys that and I also read that PCI-E slot is much better than PCI,so I am not looking for TV Tuner card or any Asus Xonar card having PCI connectors. I want only PCI-Express cards.
> 
> ...



i got the STX and it's the best Audio card i have had to date, i started out with onboard Realtek then went to SupremeFX X-Fi (Asus Maximus III Gene) and then to a dedicated Auzentech Bravura 7.1 and then my Asus Xonar Essence STX and all along the way i felt like sound improvment with my headphones i had and i had my Creative Aurvana tested out on my Auzentech too and it just got better with my STX and u buy the price but u get a really god card, but bare in mind if u buy the ST version u need motherboard with PCI slot.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

Also Michael, like I have been saying. You are going to want more memory then 8GB for virtualization. Go for 16-32GB from the start, also make sure you are buying dual channel kits, not just a single stick of memory.


----------



## michael (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Also Michael, like I have been saying. You are going to want more memory then 8GB for virtualization. Go for 16-32GB from the start, also make sure you are buying dual channel kits, not just a single stick of memory.



Hey Guys,
Thanks a lot for your replies. See my plan about my new CPU.

Already bought:
Antec LAN Boy Air (yellow)
Segate 3TB( I already have 1TB and 500GB hard Disks)

Planned to buy in next week:
i7 3770k
Asus maximus V Formula 
Gskill 16 GB 1600Mhz (red ones)

Still need to decide on/ confused about:-
-best and silent cooler than Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler ?
-Cooler Master Silent Pro M850 850 Watts PSU is expensive can you suggest me any other which is as silent as this one and capable ?

Please Reply.


----------



## michael (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just get the 1600mhz kit. The jump to 1866 is miniscule, you wont notice a difference in daily usage.
> 
> A 3770k can run memory 27/4 at 2400mhz+. Has a lot to do with what motherboard you run though.


Well I am going to buy Asus maximus V Formula, so what is advisable speed that I can run my Gskill 2 * 8GB RAM other than its native 1600MHz with noticible difference ?
Please advise.

Can anyone reply


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

michael said:


> Well I am going to buy Asus maximus V Formula, so what is advisable speed that I can run my Gskill 2 * 8GB RAM other than its native 1600MHz with noticible difference ?
> Please advise.
> 
> Can anyone reply



just run the 1600mhz. Don't bother trying to tweak, till you actually know what you are doing.


----------



## michael (May 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> just run the 1600mhz. Don't bother trying to tweak, till you actually know what you are doing.


1600Mhz !!Yeah 
Would you please answer my question regarding CPU Cooler and PSU?
Cooler for best cooling and
PSU slient but enough powerful.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

*What is difference between these 2 HDMI ports?*

Hi Guys,

What is difference between these two ports?
And which HDMI cable should I ask for to connect my LG LED Monitor with my HDMI port on Asus MAximus V Formula?

What is difference between following two ports where one  is shown as Display port and 2nd as HDMI port, aren't these both ports HDMI ? Is this 2nd HDMI port used to connect to mobile with HDMI port to motherboard ?

Thanks,
Please reply.


----------



## silkstone (May 26, 2013)

They are different.You can find the technical info on google easily.

HDMI carries audio too. Not as many screens have a DP input in my experience.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

Well so Guys, I am constrained to buy V Formula, despite not being fully happy with its review regarding performance with over clocking and some reviews telling some problems regarding on board wifi connectivity. Had V Formula dual onboard port would have been great too.
I cant buy thunderFx here in my city, extreme would have been great choice if it had 3 pci-e x1 slot rather just one.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> Well so Guys, I am constrained to buy V Formula, despite not being fully happy with its review regarding performance with over clocking and some reviews telling some problems regarding on board wifi connectivity. Had V Formula dual onboard port would have been great too.
> I cant buy thunderFx here in my city, extreme would have been great choice if it had 3 pci-e x1 slot rather just one.



Like I said before. You can put a PCIe x1 device in a PCIe x4 or 16 slot. 

What reviews are you reading? Retail reviews from where you buy from, or actual review articles, by people like Cadaveca?


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Like I said before. You can put a PCIe x1 device in a PCIe x4 or 16 slot.
> 
> What reviews are you reading? Retail reviews from where you buy from, or actual review articles, by people like Cadaveca?



I read some review by google that some guys facing problems with onboard wifi being not that great. I have read cadaveca review as well.

Do you give me guarantee that PCIe x1 device give same output after being connected in PCIe x4 or 16 slot? I did not find any other person telling me this except you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> I read some review by google that some guys facing problems with onboard wifi being not that great. I have read cadaveca review as well.
> 
> Do you give me guarantee that PCIe x1 device give same output after being connected in PCIe x4 or 16 slot? I did not find any other person telling me this except you.



They are the same slot. just different electrically x1 vs x4 vs x8 vs x16

X16 is full PCIe lanes and x1 is the smallest.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are the same slot. just different electrically x1 vs x4 vs x8 vs x16
> 
> X16 is full PCIe lanes and x1 is the smallest.


Ohh Dear, is it really TRUE? pcie x1 can be connected in pcie x4, x8 , x16?
then I might have to rethink about my motherboard ?
Is there anyone who also second to Phenom on this regard?
Hi Phenom, and what about performance do we get same performance if we connect pcie x1 in pcie x 16 ??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> Ohh Dear, is it really TRUE? pcie x1 can be connected in pcie x4, x8 , x16?
> then I might have to rethink about my motherboard ?
> Is there anyone who also second to Phenom on this regard?
> Hi Phenom, and what about performance do we get same performance if we connect pcie x1 in pcie x 16 ??



There are a ton of posts about it.

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy...4,d.cGE&fp=5c43e15f42c1bd3d&biw=1920&bih=1105


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

Well, That even I can understand that pcie x1 can fit in pcie x16.
But what about performance or output? Does that pcie x1 card lacks in output as being connected in pcie x16 slot??


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

one more thing which hdmi cable should I buy to connect my V Formula board to my LED LG monitor to its HDMI port? I am confused as V Formula has two ports one HDMI and one Display port.
Will below cable work?
http://www.flipkart.com/red-gear-hd...YSJM&ref=7a7e2a04-3e38-413b-92a9-19710845db13

If not can you provide me the link where I can see which cable is used to connect my V FormulA BOARD  to HDMI monitor?

In simple word for display, a cable will connect from HDMI to HDMI or from motherboards Display port to monitors HDMI ??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2013)

michael said:


> Well, That even I can understand that pcie x1 can fit in pcie x16.
> But what about performance or output? Does that pcie x1 card lacks in output as being connected in pcie x16 slot??



The PCie x1 card will use the bandwidth it can get from its interface. the x16 slot it is plugged into will only supply x1 worth of bandwidth to the device since that is all it needs.

Also to answer your other question above, any full sized HDMI cable will work.


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The PCie x1 card will use the bandwidth it can get from its interface. the x16 slot it is plugged into will only supply x1 worth of bandwidth to the device since that is all it needs.
> 
> Also to answer your other question above, any full sized HDMI cable will work.



Ohh great! Thanks for quick response. I would love to add Gadget freak people like you in my Facebook account

If PCIx1 works in PCIx16 then I might go for extreme or UP7, which one you suggest for best performance?

full sized HDMI ?, then what is use of display port on v formula board ?


----------



## michael (May 26, 2013)

*Can I do this with Asus V Extreme?*

Hi Guys,

Can I install a PCIe X1 TV Tuner card, PCIe X1 sound card and PCIe X1 Netword adaptor card along with PCIe X16 graphics card on Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard all at a same time if not can I do the same things with Gigabyte UP7?

Please advise I really want to do this.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2013)

As mentioned in your other threads, if the motherboard has enough PCI-E slots, yes.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> As mentioned in your other threads, if the motherboard has enough PCI-E slots, yes.



But people don't try doing these, they rather do 4 way SLI, which is not my interest at all.

Hi guys, I really need to know this which written in Gigabyte UP7 sepc


```
Graphics Interface	2*PCI-E 3.0 x16 slot (or 4*PCI-E 3.0 x8) + 1*PCI-E 3.0 x16
```


Look below as well there are some condition written in spec of UP7 , so please tell me can I still install  a PCIe X1 TV Tuner card, PCIe X1 sound card and PCIe X1 Netword adaptor card along with PCIe X16 graphics card on Gigabyte UP7 motherboard all at a same time

1>> 3 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1~3)
 * For optimum performance, if only one expansion card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16_2 slot.

2>>  2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1~2)
 * The PCIEX8_1 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16_1 slot and the PCIEX8_2 slot with PCIEX16_3. The PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_3 slot will operate at up to x8 mode when the PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2 is populated.
 (The PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots conform to PCI Express 3.0 standard.)
 * Whether PCI Express 3.0 is supported depends on CPU and graphics card compatibility.
 * The PCIEX16_2 slot will become unavailable when an expansion card is installed in the orange PCI Express x16 slot.

3>> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots
 (All PCI Express x1 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)

Now please tell me on which slot can i install my sound card and  tv tuner card?
On this coming Friday I am going buy my Motherboard, but before that I want to know this in detail. So can i install tv tuner,graphics card,sound card all at same time on UP7


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2013)

michael said:


> PCIe X1 TV Tuner card, PCIe X1 sound card and PCIe X1 Netword adaptor card along with PCIe X16 graphics card on Gigabyte UP7 motherboard all at a same time



the 1x cards can be used in a 1x or a 16x slot, there is no need for worrying.  As long as you have pci-e slots on the motherboard you should be fine.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> the 1x cards can be used in a 1x or a 16x slot, there is no need for worrying.  As long as you have pci-e slots on the motherboard you should be fine.



Thanks for your replies. but would anyone please explain me what does this lines means ,
"The PCIEX8_1 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16_1 slot and the PCIEX8_2 slot with PCIEX16_3. The PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_3 slot will operate at up to x8 mode when the PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2 is populated"

Will it not cause any problem to connect  PCIe X1 TV Tuner card, PCIe X1 sound card and along with a PCIe X16 graphics card all at a same time?
THIS IS MY REAL QUERY AND I NEED PROPER DETAIL ANSWER BECAUSE I REALLY FINALIZING UP7 NOW.

Please explain.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2013)

that x8 mode is for gfx cards, for any other add in card it will operate at x1 still.  There won't be a problem, it will work fine as i said earlier.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2013)

michael said:


> Will it not cause any problem to connect PCIe X1 TV Tuner card, PCIe X1 sound card and along with a PCIe X16 graphics card all at a same time?
> THIS IS MY REAL QUERY AND I NEED PROPER DETAIL ANSWER BECAUSE I REALLY FINALIZING UP7 NOW



No, no problems. It will work.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

Hey Guys,
So I believe in your words and go for UP7 now.

I had V formula in mind for long time as it has 3 PCIe x1 slots but was not happy with its performance issue after reading some reviews. Extreme too has one PCIe x1 and no dual LAN ports.

so I think up7 is best choice for me and I also read something good about its onboard sound here in its review, is it better than others or does it match onboard sound of v formula?

ohh I have already bought gskill 16GB 1600MHz, dont know how much can i overclock them with up7, by the way can thisup7 fit in my Antec Lan Boy air cabinet?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

michael said:


> Ohh great! Thanks for quick response. I would love to add Gadget freak people like you in my Facebook account
> 
> If PCIx1 works in PCIx16 then I might go for extreme or UP7, which one you suggest for best performance?
> 
> full sized HDMI ?, then what is use of display port on v formula board ?



Display Port is just another video interface similar to HDMI. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort



> DisplayPort is a digital display interface developed by the Video Electronics Standards Association (VESA). The interface is primarily used to connect a video source to a display device such as a computer monitor, though it can also be used to transmit audio, USB, and other forms of data.[2]


----------



## jgunning (May 27, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is difference between these two ports?
> And which HDMI cable should I ask for to connect my LG LED Monitor with my HDMI port on Asus MAximus V Formula?
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort

=)


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

reply please


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

Would you please suggest me any brand for  3 meters of cable?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

Here is what I found. Compare and contrast motherboard support of that case, and the UP7

*The Antec Lanboy*


> • Fully-modular chassis
> 
> • Open-frame mesh panel construction
> 
> ...



*Gigabyte UP7*


> Physical Spec
> *Form Factor:* *Extended ATX*
> Dimensions: 12" x 10.39"
> Power Pin: 24 Pin



The motherboard is extended ATX as it has a bit more width too it then normal ATX form factors, but the screw holes for mounting in the case is no different then standard atx so it should fit fine.

Also, stop posting asking for us to reply in your threads, only a few hours after you posted previously. You need to wait 24 hours. There are other threads and discussions on this forum, no one is just going to focus on only helping you, when there's hundreds of thousands of other threads, and people that need help and advice.


----------



## Aquinus (May 27, 2013)

michael said:


> What is difference between following two ports where one is shown as Display port and 2nd as HDMI port, aren't these both ports HDMI ? Is this 2nd HDMI port used to connect to mobile with HDMI port to motherboard ?



No, DisplayPort is not HDMI. In fact DisplayPort can do a lot of things that HDMI can, such as audio as well as drive high resolution displays. DisplayPort is more of an evolution of HDMI and is designed to compliment it, not replace it. DisplayPort is the better option IMHO.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Here is what I found. Compare and contrast motherboard support of that case, and the UP7
> 
> *The Antec Lanboy*
> 
> ...


Thanks for replay. UP7 is the most expensive motherboard here in my city. yes, I also checked in google about diffeence between standard ATX and Extended ATX motherboard and Yes the mounting screws are at same position on board.
But are you sure that UP7 will fit in Antec Lan Boy Air?

Thanks.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Would anyone please help  me with buying HDMI cable?

Which HDMI cable should I buy:--

1.The one which connects my Display port on motherboard to HDMI port on my LED LG monitor OR
2.The one which connects my HDMI port on motherboard  to HDMI port on my LED LG monitor

What is difference between these two cables?
Will these both cables used to display monitor?
Which is better?  I have 23" LED Flatron LG Monitor.

Please advise.


----------



## michael (May 27, 2013)

About Motherboard,
I feel Asus V Extreme with two onboard LAN ports and onboard sound card and 2 PCIe X1 slots would have been the best best motherboard till date.

Gigabyte UP7 is too expensive and does not even come with onboard sound card its Rs. 27500/- $500 here in India.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2013)

So get the Asus V Extreme then if that's what you need.

For your previous question just buy a cheap HDMI cable. Not much thought needs to be put into that.


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2013)

Enough info. Thread closed.


----------

